# Magic Vs Smart Brabus



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Had this little beast a few weeks back and thought I would share it as its such a cool little car.

Booked in from an existing customer for a Zaino protection detail and windscreen treatment the detail went like this:

The car on arrival:




























The plates were removed and taken around for its foam/2BM wash:




























Once safely washed and dried the car was taken into the unit for its clay bar session and I was shocked to see how many bonded contaminents were removed leaving the paintwork silky smooth and ready for dressing:




























So with the car fully clayed it was time to apply the protection which came in the form of:

Zaino AIO
Zaino Z2
Zaino Z6
Zaino Z2
Zaino Z6
Zaino Z2 
And topped off with Zaino Z8
Z2 was ZFX'D

With the protection applied I then proceeded to do all the little bits like dress the tyres, clean the glass, polish the exhaust, dress the under arches, re-seal the roof and clean the interior.

I then went onto apply the windscreen protection which was Xtraview available from Elite car care:




























All jobs done the car was taken outside for its final snaps:


















































































Thank you.

Robbie


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Looking good :thumb:

How are you finding the ExtraVue lasts, as i've ordered some now and it arrived at the weekend, but i haven't tried it yet.

Also, once you've 'broken' the seal, can you not use the whole lot and use it at a later date on another car, or do you have to use it all in one go?

Thanks


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Nice work Robbie. You are right it is a cool car.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Lovely little number Robbie
Cracking finish also.
Nice to see the XtraVue getting another run out too.

Which reminds me another one for the to do list.
Fantastic product and easy of use. Its child's play.
Gordon.


----------



## FrazzleTC (Jul 4, 2009)

Lovely looking little car. Very nice work.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

beardboy said:


> Looking good :thumb:
> 
> How are you finding the ExtraVue lasts, as i've ordered some now and it arrived at the weekend, but i haven't tried it yet.
> 
> ...


I really am loving the product mate and its lasting well also.

Yes you need to use it all once the glass is broken mate or it will just dry up.

Robbie


----------



## ajc347 (Feb 4, 2009)

Nice work Robbie. :thumb:


----------



## Stewerty (Jan 11, 2010)

Nice work on a cool little car


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

That looks a whole lot better - great work :thumb:


----------



## gdavison (May 14, 2009)

*Thanks again*

Thanks for yet another great job Robbie .. Sue is really pleased with how Smarty looks now ..

@beardboy : re the ExtraVue .. Robbie has done the treatment to all my cars now and I have to say I'm well impressed .. Makes driving in the rain a lot easier, no wiper judder at all (unlike say a "cheap" RainX coating).. Also a side benefit is that Ice simply does not stick, so after a frosty night simply engine on, wait a few mins and wipe windscreen and all ice jumps "floats off" :thumb:


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

beardboy said:


> Looking good :thumb:
> 
> How are you finding the ExtraVue lasts, as i've ordered some now and it arrived at the weekend, but i haven't tried it yet.
> 
> ...


it will last up to 1 year on the windscreen, depend how often you work the wipers.

about the XtraVue stick, basicely once you activate it you need to use it all, BUT !!! if you will seal the spong head well, you can store the left over , there shouldnt be a problem with it, just good nylon plastic wrap sealed. it should work... just a tip !!


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

Very nice work robbie but its not a gtr for once. looks fantastic and the zaino looks great as well i have orderd two of the window treatments


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Great job!


----------



## happypostie (Jul 1, 2009)

good job done robbie as you always do .khalid


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

-tom- said:


> Very nice work robbie but its not a gtr for once. looks fantastic and the zaino looks great as well i have orderd two of the window treatments


Thanks mate and yes the Z2 is awesome on silver :thumb:

Robbie


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

*MAGIC* said:


> Thanks mate and yes the Z2 is awesome on silver :thumb:
> 
> Robbie


i cant waite to try the zaino on the silver fabia, i am going to try and come down see alex some point this year. so as alex said get the filter on :thumb:


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

-tom- said:


> Very nice work robbie but its not a gtr for once. looks fantastic and the zaino looks great as well i have orderd two of the window treatments


You won't be disappointed with XtraVue Tom, we've had a excellent feedback on it.

Alex


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

EliteCarCare said:


> You won't be disappointed with XtraVue Tom, we've had a excellent feedback on it.
> 
> Alex


Cheers Alex one is for me and the other is me sisters, so cant waite to get it not long till pay day.:thumb:


----------



## Andy_RX8 (Jun 6, 2008)

Nice work mate.

Bet it didnt take that long to do either being such a small car.


----------



## Teabag (Dec 17, 2008)

nice little motor with a nice finish

i think it suits you, stick some highlights in your hair and you will be complete!

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Nice little motor there and cracking detail.........:thumb:

Also a big fan of Zaino on lighter coloured cars and very interested to read about this XtraVue......

Thanks for sharing........:thumb:


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

thats a SMART looking car:lol:

Nice easy simple quick job judging by the size of it Robbie:thumb:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

How did I miss this?! MMM Brabus. What stuey want's to be when he grows up  looking great, there's another zaino'd fortwo in the world


----------



## gdavison (May 14, 2009)

Had to meet Mrs D at Royal Berks tonight which involved a complex "moving Parents" around problem result was me driving in, in the RS6 and driving out in the Brabus Smarty .. Both fun drives for very different reasons .. Driving out in the Smart following MrsD in the the RS6 had to be windows down to listen to that V10 howl .. then found myself "cracking" along the A329M in Smarty "scaring" some of the bigger cars  lol all at 70mph of course


----------



## gdavison (May 14, 2009)

maggi112 said:


> How did I miss this?! MMM Brabus. What stuey want's to be when he grows up  looking great, there's another zaino'd fortwo in the world


Stuey looks good there  :thumb:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

gdavison said:


> Had to meet Mrs D at Royal Berks tonight which involved a complex "moving Parents" around problem result was me driving in, in the RS6 and driving out in the Brabus Smarty .. Both cracking fun drives for very different reasons .. Driving out in the Smart following MrsD in the the RS6 had to be windows down to listen to that V10 howl .. then found myself "cracking" along the A329M in Smarty "scaring" some of the bigger cars  lol all at 70mph of course


They sound great  3 cylinder engines do generally

And mid gear they have a suprising amount of grunt, I know I was certainly suprised when I got stuey and put my foot down in second and saw of what I thought was a quicker car. Looked at one, but brand new they're £15,000 upwards


----------



## gdavison (May 14, 2009)

Forgot to Say Merc FINALLY got the new rims (if you look closley at pic one you can see Front and maybe the back rim have bad buckles in them - courtesy of a pothole) .. Looked at other side and they looked like 20 P pieces .. so went for 4 new rims (OMG) .. 

So now she looks like Better than show room again ..


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

£2,177.28 for a set of brabus monoblock vi's last time I looked! :doublesho

and they buckle like nobodys business. Very soft alloy and it's not uncommon I'm afraid


----------



## gdavison (May 14, 2009)

maggi112 said:


> £2,177.28 for a set of brabus monoblock vi's last time I looked! :doublesho
> 
> and they buckle like nobodys business. Very soft alloy and it's not uncommon I'm afraid


I know we got them at 300 a front one and 400 a back one from Smart Reading, so 1400 all done but I'm still looking at the bill every few hours in shock .. Thing was they had to be done .. Was worried two of them where so dinged they could have thrown a tyre


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

gdavison said:


> I know we got them at 300 a front one and 400 a back one from Smart Reading, so 1400 all done but I'm still looking at the bill every few hours in shock .. Thing was they had to be done .. Was worried two of them where so dinged they could have thrown a tyre


As you say G. better safe than sorry mate and yes 1 was not in a good way at all.

P.S. I still want to buy one :lol:

Robbie


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Nice one :thumb:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Definately, and they do suit the brabus. I would personally get some spikeline alloys from wellsmart (based in somerset). Come in at £1,100 including all bolts and centre caps or cheaper without. They would provide more rubber all round and really do suit the car


----------



## Paul J (Mar 7, 2008)

Beautiful car- I had a couple myself. Have you ever considered getting it remapped? I had the Brabus forTwo ( but not the convertible). It was an amazing car- even more so after the remap ( which also took off the 95mph limiter). It would top out at 118!! plus in automatic mode it would automatically change up at the red line ( I still liked to use the paddles though). Only problem was the brakes were a bit spongy ( common Smart problem). I do miss it though!. Got the Smarts R us 101 remap for £299 at the time- totally changed the cars personality


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

you eventually did it! You SHRUNK a GTR 

Nice work on the brabus fella


----------

